# WIFI Connected but no internet access



## robster01 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi guys,

Bought my new Sony Vaio today that of course came with Windows 8. I have completed the setup and installed Norton 360 and Office and tried (unsuccessfully) to uninstall McAfee. Now when i boot up the computer the WI-FI connects (with a full, four bar connection) however, when i try and open IE or the store, I get a connection issue saying there is no internet access. 

I am using the same Wi-fi network to post this on this forum, so it seems the issue must be on the Vaio side, what do you guys suggest?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Duplicate Thread. Being assisted here.

Closed.


----------

